# How To Make A Slingshot By Vartan Grey



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I stumbled across this just now.

http://www.justseeds.org/blog/2011/01/how_to_make_a_slingshot_1.html#more

_"A few years ago I found this guide on how to make a slingshot on the sidewalk. From the looks of it, it was drawn by a kid. I really hope so. Vartan Grey, if you are out there, you rule. The booklet folds out horizontally, so it is just one long piece."_


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's great! He did good.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mustve been a mexican kid, chains slingshot . leave it to a kid to simplify things .








you know your an adult when your over think sh#t .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The kid is going to be famous for that.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

**^***** awesome! Why didn't I think of this?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, found on the sidewalk!? I would've thought you got it at an auction!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going to make a chain powered sling and call it The Vartan Grey. I like this kid


----------



## Dragondore (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh wow! That's actually my panthlet I made 20yrs ago when I was little in Colorado. So cute, worked very well too! Though rubber hose is much more powerful. Enjoy.


----------

